

Good Enzymes are Hard to Make (de novo computational protein & enzyme design) - MikeCapone
http://michaelgr.com/2008/07/05/good-enzymes-are-hard-to-make/

======
bbgm
Our understanding of the physics of protein folding and protein design is
still so limited that I continue to be amazed at the results that David Baker
(and some others) can get. I am still skeptical about how general these
methods are, what the false positive (and false positive) rates are and how
much specificity we can design into our systems

